

"We'll pay you $1,500 per year to drop your LinkedIn account" - hoodoof

"We'll pay you $1,500 per year to drop your LinkedIn account"<p>Employers pay big money to recruit people.  How about they start to pay their employees NOT ot be on LinkedIn to stop the recruiters sniffing around.<p>Does anyone think we'll start to see employers paying employees to "disappear" from sites like LinkedIn?
======
geophile
I'll take that. I haven't found LinkedIn useful for anything other than
getting LinkedIn invitations.

~~~
AznHisoka
Me too. Colleagues keep adding me like they want to collect Pokemon. The only
thing I find useful is the LinkedIn Groups.

~~~
alex_g
Hahaha

------
andymoe
You could not pay me enough to stop networking and that's basically what you
are asking me to do. Changing jobs comes with a significant salary increase
usually (or you are doing it wrong) Agreeing to a deal like this would be
foolish.

------
fourmii
I got my current job from LinkedIn, and my network isn't all that big. I
actually use LI for keeping up to date on industries and certain interests via
the groups. So, no, there would be no incentive that would keep me off my
personal networking. Besides, where do you think alot of these recruiters go
to find talent?

------
acoyfellow
I would hate to be controlled so much. They better pay me a lot of money to
"restrict my freedom" so much.

Unless I was breaking some sort of ethical/moral code of the business, then
it's stupid to try and control the personal life of people. That is just me
though.

------
adziki
I think it's a tough sell as networking can also help companies to broaden
horizons, make new business leads, and grow. Is there any research into
employees who leave based on LinkedIn contacts rather than just searching a
dice.com or monster.com?

------
tocomment
I never hear from recruiters on linked in. Am I doing something wrong?

~~~
bks
Chances are that yes you are doing something wrong...if you goal is to attract
recruiters. Linkedin has some secrets just like any other platform and one of
them is that recruiters tend to like 2nd or 3rd level connections so that they
can see who you network with.

There are also ways to add keywords to your profile that make it easier for
them to search by certain competencies or experience.

The number of recruiter requests that I get has increased steadily as I have
increased the size of my network. Once you hit over 500 connections it seems
to be a tipping point.

There are some other settings that indicate that you are open for
conversations on hiring, business opportunities etc - that make it easier for
them to contact you. Good luck.

------
alex_g
I'll do it for $1. Let me know if you're interested.

------
rms
I'll do it for $50.

